# problème lien recherche google



## Pinsonmimi (21 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai un problème pour les recherches Google. Lorsque je clique sur les résultats, la plupart des liens menant aux sites sont inactifs. 
par exemple sur cette copie d'écran, la 1re adresse est inactive : la page reste blanche
la 2e marche correctement
la 3e a une page blanche
la 4e marche correctement

vu que la 1 et la 3 n'aboutissent pas je ne peux pas savoir ce qui bloque vu que je n'ai aucun message spécial
j'ai noté que les url qui ne marchent pas sont en .com et la 4e marche et elle est en COM et FR. Peut-être un indice ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2013)

préciser ce que tu utilises
firefox? chrome? opera?
(tout le monde ne se sert pas de safari)
ds extensions? lesquelles?


tester sur d'autres sessions
et d'autres navigateurs dans ta session
ca permettra de cerner


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Décembre 2013)

J'en sait trop rien, mais les deux liens qui ne marchent pas sont des liens commerciaux.
Chez moi, avec  Safari, les résultats de la recherche "ipad"  avec l'extension AdBlock ne font pas apparaître les deux liens qui ne marchent pas chez toi.
Sans Adblock, j'ai les mêmes résultats que toi.

Tu utilises peut-être une extension ou un logiciel qui filtre les bannières publicitaires.
Ces sites ont peut-être également besoin d'installer un cooky, et tu les bloques à ce niveau.
Chais pas trop...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Décembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> préciser ce que tu utilises
> firefox? chrome? opera?
> (tout le monde ne se sert pas de safari)
> ds extensions? lesquelles?
> ...




ca me fait la même chose avec tous les navigateurs (Firefox, Safari, Chrome) c'est pour cela que je pose la question dans un forum Apple.



Polo35230 a dit:


> J'en sait trop rien, mais les deux liens qui ne marchent pas sont des liens commerciaux.
> Chez moi, avec  Safari, les résultats de la recherche "ipad"  avec  l'extension AdBlock ne font pas apparaître les deux liens qui ne  marchent pas chez toi.
> Sans Adblock, j'ai les mêmes résultats que toi.
> 
> ...



Tu me dis que sans adblock tu as les mêmes résultats que moi, mais les 2 url sont-elles bloquées aussi ?

j'ai désactivé toutes les extensions des navigateurs et c'est pareil. Je serais sur PC je dirais que j'ai un virus mais bon... Et justement pour ce qui est du filtre je ne vois vraiment pas de quoi ça peut venir... Il y a quelque chose au niveau des réglages internet du système ou autre qui filtrerait ?

Je ne sais pas si c'est lié mais j'avais déjà posé la question dans ce forum mais sans réponse pouvant la résoudre, à savoir que quand j'ouvre mon navigateur il me met souvent que c'est la 1re fois que je l'utilise ce qui est quand même bizarre.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2013)

autres sessions
sans extensions ni blocage de cookies ca donne quoi?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Décembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> autres sessions
> sans extensions ni blocage de cookies ca donne quoi?



comme dit plus haut j'ai désactivé toutes les extensions, pour les cookies je supose que dans Firefox ça se règle dans les prefs en cochant indiquer aux sites que je ne souhaite pas être pisté (ou je souhaite être pisté et..) j'ai essayé les 3 modes ça ne change rien


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2013)

tu n'as pas compris
je ne parle pas de TA session 

mais d'une session test
sur une autre session ( = un autre compte mac)
sans aucun reglage restrictif
gros à parier que tout  y baigne coté "clic de page"

t'es en OS recent
t'as qu'à tester via  session du compte " invité"


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Décembre 2013)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Tu me dis que sans adblock tu as les mêmes résultats que moi, mais les 2 url sont-elles bloquées aussi ?


Non, ça marche.

Question bête: Tu as le pb chez toi, ou en entreprise? Il y a un équipement genre Firewall ou proxy sur le réseau local?

C'est drôle, j'appelle ma petite fille mimipinson...   Mais bon, rien à voir avec le sujet...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Décembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Non, ça marche.
> 
> Question bête: Tu as le pb chez toi, ou en entreprise? Il y a un équipement genre Firewall ou proxy sur le réseau local?
> 
> C'est drôle, j'appelle ma petite fille mimipinson...   Mais bon, rien à voir avec le sujet...



non chez moi et sur mes 2 macs c'est pareil et par curiosité je viens de vérifier si j'ai le problème sur mon ordinateur portable PC et la même chose    est ce qu'il est possible que cela vienne de Free ? 

_PS : pour Mimi Pinson c'est un personnage célèbre c'est pour cela que j'ai inversé car le pseudo était souvent déjà pris dans les forums _


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Décembre 2013)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> non chez moi et sur mes 2 macs c'est pareil et par curiosité je viens de vérifier si j'ai le problème sur mon ordinateur portable PC et la même chose    est ce qu'il est possible que cela vienne de Free ?


Le mystère s'épaissit. Je suis chez Orange.
Tu as peut-être trouvé.
Le pb n'est peut-être pas sur tes machines, mais sur la box...

A une époque, Free n'avait pas mis en place un filtrage de publicités?
Il faudrait regarder dans la FreeBox s'il n' a pas une option, ou une case à cocher qui parle de ça...
En tout cas, ton hypothèse est plausible.
http://www.slate.fr/story/66827/free-blocage-pubs-freebox-filtrage
http://korben.info/bloquer-publicites-free-freebox.html


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Décembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Le mystère s'épaissit. Je suis chez Orange.
> Tu as peut-être trouvé.
> Le pb n'est peut-être pas sur tes machines, mais sur la box...
> 
> ...




BINGO !!!! je viens d'appeler Free et effectivement il y a une case cochée dans les paramètres de Free qui bloque les publicités. En la décochant et en rebootant la Freebox : no problema....

Par contre pourquoi certains sites comme la fnac ou Apple sont considérés comme des pubs et pas Orange par exemple : mystère 

Encore merci à tous car franchement je commençais à en avoir marre de ce problème.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2013)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Par contre pourquoi certains sites comme la fnac ou Apple sont considérés comme des pubs et pas Orange par exemple : mystère


aucun mystère
parce que les liens que tu mentionnes SONT des pubs
( ils sont en orangé sur ton image et c'est même écrit "  _annonces relatives ")_

et free avait mis en place ce bidule surtout dans le cadre de sa guéguerre avec....google
(qui gère les pubs ...google)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Décembre 2013)

moi je veux bien, mais alors si je veux un lien pour un ipad à la fnac qui ne soit pas une pub je fais comment ? et pourquoi la econde adresse trouvée en jaune aussi n'était pas bloquée (site d'Orange) ne me dites pas que c'est Google qui favorise Orange, si ?

Par contre je ne me souviens pas comment on met "résolu" pour le fil ? :rose:


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Décembre 2013)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Par contre pourquoi certains sites comme la fnac ou Apple sont considérés comme des pubs et pas Orange par exemple : mystère


Alors là, je ne sais pas trop...
C'est la cuisine des outils qui filtrent les pubs, et un certain nombre de trucs.

Un de ces trucs, c'est la redirection de pages (non utilisée dans la plupart des cas). C'est à dire qu'en cliquant sur un lien, tu ne vas pas directement sur la page visée, mais tu es renvoyée (pendant un laps de temps court) ailleurs  pour des raisons de métrologie ou commerciales avant d'être renvoyée sur la page initialement visée.
J'ai vaguement regardé (avec un analyseur) l'accès à http://store.apple.com/ipad et j'ai l'impression qu'on est dans ce cas là.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h54 ----------




Pinsonmimi a dit:


> moi je veux bien, mais alors si je veux un lien pour un ipad à la fnac qui ne soit pas une pub je fais comment ? et pourquoi la econde adresse trouvée en jaune aussi n'était pas bloquée (site d'Orange) ne me dites pas que c'est Google qui favorise Orange, si ?


Ben, en tapant "ipad fnac" dans le moteur de recherche, et on tombe sur cette url... 
Tous les iPad - Achat Informatique - Idées Noël Fnac.com

Maintenant que même les liens commerciaux marchent, clique sur l'url:
Apple - iPad et regarde bien dans la barre d'adresse.
Tu verras que l'accès se fait en deux fois (redirection)
Enfin, je crois...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Décembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Maintenant que même les liens commerciaux marchent, clique sur l'url:
> Apple - iPad et regarde bien dans la barre d'adresse.
> Tu verras que l'accès se fait en deux fois (redirection)
> Enfin, je crois...



cette url était une des 2 qui marchait... mais c'est pas grave le principal c'est que je n'ai plus de problème et je suis contente car ça fait des semaines que ça merdouillait ainsi.

et pour le fil résolu on fait comment ?


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Décembre 2013)

Au dessus du post #1 (outils de la discussion)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (21 Décembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Au dessus du post #1 (outils de la discussion)




merci beaucoup
Bonne soirée


----------

